# I met the owner of Amherst records on Saturday!



## ShelleySnapz (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice guy, Leonard Silver, he is currently offering us $100,000 to promote a band locally here called "A Thousand Shades of Cold" this is their MySpace site http://www.myspace.com/athousanshadesofcold the first song there "Undisputed" was just filmed for a video that will be showing on MTV, this is where we met Mr Silver.  Things are really starting to take off....bad thing is that things slow down drastically in winter, so we have to prepare as much as possible to get us through winter and then in spring is when we will b e working our fannies off!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 22, 2006)

Exciting news, Shelley!  This new business looks to be poised to really take off for you.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Aug 25, 2006)

**UPDATE!!!!**

Chris had a business dinner date tonight with Mr Silver...He accepted our offer to promote his NATIONAL bands....bands like Nickleback etc!!  OMG this is just too exciting!  I will know more about the meeting on Sunday when My partners and I have our OWN meeting!  Damn we need a PARTY!!


----------

